# Absurdly Adorable Cat and Others



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Absurdly Adorable Cat

Felix Kjellberg AKA PewDiePie

Iron Man Sketch

Whiteboard Sketch of myself

And finally a drawing of a character.  Sorry that it's sideways, don't know how to fix it.  On the side are some sketches of a light exoskeleton frame.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

That absurdly adorable cat is adorably absurd <3

These are lovely, Hiro :3


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks.  I'm afraid they're rather monochrome, I draw better in black and white for some reason


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

Some of us are like that.  No shame in it!  Excellent work.  You should definitely keep at it!


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

I just like using ridiculously bright block colours and exaggerated features, haha. I can't for the life of me do anything in pencil that I actually like the way you can :3


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah, I do enjoy drawing and if I was able to draw things the same way twice I'd consider writing a graphic novel or manga.  Unfortunately I can never draw the same thing in the same way twice.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

I know that feeling all too well.  I imagine it gets easier when you've got fancy computational technologics, though.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

It is easier on a 'puter to draw the same character repeatedly, aye. ^^;


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh I'm sure, and in fact, I am actually quite proficient using photo editing software.  Sometimes I use that to improve the quality of a drawing but it's not nearly as effective on a photograph of a drawing


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

Actually, if you draw in black-and-white like I do, the editing stuff doesn't take as much out of it as it normally would.  Play with the contrast and the saturation, it'll make your dark lines look bolder and the gray of the page much lighter.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah, and if you have a colour select tool you can select small blank portions of a drawing bounded by the darker pencil to fill them in. I use GIMP for my projects.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm basically a caveman, so I use GIMP to resize things and play with the contrast, and that's about it.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

I used to be really good with GIMP but then my computer blew up so I got a craptop instead.  I didn't remember to install  GIMP until last week. So I'm a little rusty.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

Dub learn how to make box.  Box go around part of picture Dub want still in picture, then click magic button make rest of picture go away.  Make Dub happy.  Happy Dub play with contrast and brightness, then resize picture, use as forum picture.  Make Dub very happy.  Dub do dance of happy when happy.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

Where is the D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww button? ._.

And I might take up GIMP. Do want to see dubs happy dance to motivate me to download it though. ;D


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

GIMP is free to download on their website. I would say it's better than Photoshop but I might be biased because I learned GIMP first.


----------



## TKent (Aug 16, 2015)

I love them all but especially the whiteboard self potrait!!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 16, 2015)

*WHAT!? PEWDIEPIE!?

......
*
Is there finally another bro on WF!?

I thought I was all alone! **Sob*

*
Anyways, cute stuff. 

I scribble things too, and  tend to avoid color myself. Mostly just due to laziness. 

Thanks for sharing! -Epic brofist-


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

BROFIST!! 

I watch mostly Markiplier and Jacksepticeye now but I'll watch Pewds too.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 16, 2015)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> BROFIST!!
> 
> I watch mostly Markiplier and Jacksepticeye now but I'll watch Pewds too.



Marky moo. The only youtuber I can do a spot-on impression of. xD Jack is awesome. People don't like his volume, but eh, directionless enthusiasm is a good thing if you ask me. 

Not to get TOO off topic, I saw your self-portrait also resembled your avatar. I assume this is intentional? 

I like self portraits mostly nowadays. Simply chibis or full detail. It can be a nice discovery journey, drawing oneself. 

Did you teach yourself how to draw, or just start scribbling one day like I did? :}


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Aww. Now I want to hear your Markimoo impression.  Yeah my avatar picture is from an online thing. I thought it would be fun to use a picture of myself for once.  I learned by reading manga and from copying other people.  I've always been drawing, though, it wasn't until later that I found a style I liked.


----------



## escorial (Aug 17, 2015)

cool pic's


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 17, 2015)

My cat was that cute for all of about two weeks. Then she realised she was a cat and we were her servants and nothing has ever been the same again.



GuitarHiro97 said:


> GIMP is free to download on their website. I would say it's better than Photoshop but I might be biased because I learned GIMP first.



As a former GIMPer I can say that Photoshop comes out on top. It's just that you usually have to take out a mortgage to afford a copy.


----------

